# Egaliseur et iPod



## phil.17 (24 Septembre 2003)

que pensez-vous de la fonction égaliseur dans l'ipod?
 est-ce que le fait de mettre ses morceaux au même niveau relatif de volume retire le choix spécifique de l'égaliseur?


----------



## FredericB (24 Septembre 2003)

Ces deux fonctions sont complétement indépendantes l'un de l'autre.


----------



## Philito (24 Septembre 2003)

phil.17 a dit:
			
		

> que pensez-vous de la fonction égaliseur dans l'ipod?
> est-ce que le fait de mettre ses morceaux au même niveau relatif de volume retire le choix spécifique de l'égaliseur?



Je suis curieux, par cette fonction: mettre ses morceaux au même niveau relatif de volume, c'est où.....? Sound Check (oui il est en anglais....) c'est ça....? Désolé pas mon manuel ici....


----------



## phil.17 (24 Septembre 2003)

c'est dans Itunes/préférences/effets


----------



## Philito (24 Septembre 2003)

phil.17 a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans Itunes/préférences/effets



heu je suis plus là.... donc dans Itunes, il peut jouer tout au même niveau relatif.... mais cette option n'existe pas dans l'ipod alors .....? (normal que je trouve pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

En l'activant sur l'itunes, qu'est-ce qui se passe alors au niveau de l'ipod.....


----------



## alfred (24 Septembre 2003)

salut philito,
sur l'ipod, dans le menu réglage, il faut activer "essai sonore".


----------



## Philito (24 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> salut philito,
> sur l'ipod, dans le menu réglage, il faut activer "essai sonore".



Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon je suppose que c'est "sound check" dans la version anglaise.... dankebittescheune....!!!!

Je vais voir ce que ça fait en allant me chercher à manger.....


----------



## Delgesu (1 Juin 2004)

J'ai bien fait de faire une "recherche" sinon je me serai encore fait engueuler. C'était pour demander à quoi sert la fonction "Essai sonore" dans les réglages de l'iPod. Donc, cela correspond bien à la fonction "Egaliseur de volume" dans les "Effets" des Préférences ?  Et à quoi sert le "Correcteur de son"?  Ces termes définissent finalement des fonctions assez obscures. Quelqu'un pourrait-il faire un petit exposé s'il-vous-plaît ?

missi


----------



## meh' (24 Août 2004)

l'egaliseur volument sur l'iPod, correspond a l'AVLS, soit la limitation du son pour ne po endommager nos belles petites oreilles.... et je ne trouve vraiment pas essai sonore...


----------

